# New Educational Website



## mohityadavx (May 26, 2011)

Hi!

Me and my cousin has been making a website since long time.

Link 

The website will be regularly updated from time to time for more features. However some of its features are:-


1) NCERT Solutions ( Class XI & XII)

2) Practical With Full Theory, Observations  Procedure etc ( Chemistry , Physics, Physical Education ,Computer Science [C++/IP])

3) NCERT books Download For Free

4) CBSE project for class XII (Chemistry and   Computer Science / Informatics Practices)

5) Last Year Solved AIEEE , JEE , ISAT , BITSAT ,C.B.S.E. etc. 

and much more.........


Please provide any feedback , comments ,suggestions, bugs.

Site Link :- cbse

Redirect Link :- cbse


----------



## gagan007 (May 26, 2011)

thats a nice site and great efforts 
if you can pay for a domain name, I can help you with hosting your site in my account without any charge.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 26, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> thats a nice site and great efforts
> if you can pay for a domain name, I can help you with hosting your site in my account without any charge.



Thanx gagan !!!

I can't afford money as of right now as i have to buy XPS 15 and LG optipus O1 and admission in college so for next 6 months  my Dad won't spare any cash any more . 

But if after that he agrees i will definitely contact you.


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2011)

I hope I had that site, when I was in School.
But nice efforts!


----------



## mohityadavx (May 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I hope I had that site, when I was in School.
> But nice efforts!



Thanx Vineet!!!

I will post all updates to site as i progress on.....


----------



## soumo27 (May 27, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## priyu (May 27, 2011)

Yep.a great effort.but you need to publicize it.there will be a lot of users once ppl find out about this site.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 28, 2011)

priyu said:


> Yep.a great effort.but you need to publicize it.there will be a lot of users once ppl find out about this site.



My cousin who is helping me is going to Netherlands this year and is not much active on facebook and me doesn't even have account on facebook or any other social networking site.

All i am relying is on TDF members and some of my friends to spread the word.

OT:- 

How can i monitor traffic on my site.

I am thinking of adding even Commerce stuff! What do you suggest??

Please help me spread word by clicking like on this link:-

Link


----------



## nims11 (May 28, 2011)

nice website and content.

btw you can monitor your traffic using google analytics


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

A couple of pointers that might help you. I suggest you take this in an optimistic way.

1. It is illegal to host books which are pirated/scanned copies and illegal to allow users to download them. While downloading such books may be acceptable but uploading is NOT. I advise you to immediately remove all the reference books unless they are legit or open source. 
Eg. Irodov's, Halliday and Resnick etc.

2. Present your website in an elegant way. Immediately get rid of typos and grammatical errors. You don't need to focus on template, rather you need to work on presentation of what you offer.

3. There are a million websites which offer question papers and NCERT solutions to Unsolved questions. Write a line or two about what makes your website unique.

4. I don't think there are any sites providing practicals and observations - so that is perhaps the unique feature about your site. 

5.The NCERT Solution seems to be ripped off straight from meritnation or similar site. Make proper citations about the source.

6. Enforce CreativeCommons license for all your content to avoid plagiarism

7. As nims suggested, you can use google analytics. Get rid of that site counter immediately.

8. You could try embedding relevant videos from MIT Open Courseware or Khanacademy. Make proper citations and mention sources though!

9. All the Best for your initiative!


----------



## mohityadavx (May 28, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> A couple of pointers that might help you. I suggest you take this in an optimistic way.



Criticism in all form is accepted. 

I will not make all changes u suggest but some of them.



> 2. Present your website in an elegant way. Immediately get rid of typos and grammatical errors. You don't need to focus on template, rather you need to work on presentation of what you offer.



 I would be really glad if u help in reporting some errors.



> 3. There are a million websites which offer question papers and NCERT solutions to Unsolved questions. Write a line or two about what makes your website unique.



Compiling them all at one place is itself  a tedious task to do!!!

Still i would try to give some more details.



> I don't think there are any sites providing practicals and observations - so that is perhaps the unique feature about your site.



Thanx at least u liked something . 



> The NCERT Solution seems to be ripped off straight from meritnation or similar site. Make proper citations about the source.



I will check with my cousin as it is under his department though I don't really think so he may have copied one or two but all is not feasible.



> Enforce CreativeCommons license for all your content to avoid plagiarism



I don't like restrictions & don't mind even if u open a site tomorrow and share its content over the net and get more hits than me.



> As nims suggested, you can use google analytics. Get rid of that site counter immediately.



I was having some troubles setting  up google analyics so counter is there only for meanwhile but I also think it looks unattractive so removing it.


> You could try embedding relevant videos from MIT Open Courseware or Khanacademy. Make proper citations and mention sources though!



Actually i am trying to avoid videos and pictures so as to make the site light such that u can even open it on ur cellphone without a hitch.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

What about point number one?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 28, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> What about point number one?





			
				mohityadavx said:
			
		

> I will not make *all* changes u suggest but some of them.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 28, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


>



Are you aware of the potential risks associated with it?

Ok, let's get this straight: You have hosted your site on Google. Have you read their TOS? They are very strict about it. You can get into a lot of trouble. You can be sued by the publishers. You'd say "Who has the time for this?" But then think again.

This was the most important pointer and you have ignored it.
If you are still determined then good luck. I'll pray Anti-piracy Agents won't track you. I'm not exaggerating nor I am here just to criticize your every move. Just a friend who's trying to help
There's one site iitdreams, which offered the same books you are offering (he had uploaded to mediafire and posted links in his blog). He is now under the scanner. Be careful.


----------



## mohityadavx (May 29, 2011)

Site gaining rep.

As if u search link now on google it will show u earlier it wasn't doing so.


----------



## imwhatim (May 29, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> I can't afford money as of right now as i have to buy XPS 15 and LG optipus O1 and admission in college so for next 6 months  my Dad won't spare any cash any more .



Just register a domain from bigrock.in @ Rs 100. You can register .in. Then Even I can also provide you free Unlimited storage, Unlimited bandwidth, 99.99% server uptime guarantee. Free hosting are available at many websites. Even my blog - Tech In News is hosted at a free web host. I have just spent Rs.100


----------

